# Hai zieht Angler ins Wasser



## Waidbruder (27. April 2021)

Ähmmm.... wieso fährt das Boot entgegen der Zugrichtung des Haies? Macht man das so?


----------



## rob (27. April 2021)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ähmmm.... wieso fährt das Boot entgegen der Zugrichtung des Haies? Macht man das so?


weil das kajak an einem motorboot hängt und dessen motor zum drillen nutzte. ohne motorboot wäre er wahrscheinlich nicht gekentert. zu mindestens nicht so deppert....


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (27. April 2021)

Wenn ich mir den Angler genau anschaue, auf dem Bild, dann sieht der Angler für mich aus wie Mario Basler
Nach ner Buddel Goldkrone und ner Schachtel Marlboro kommt DAS Gleichgewicht halt in Schwierigkeiten

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## jkc (27. April 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Ein Heringshai brachte das Kayak eines Anglers zum kentern


So ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## zokker (28. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn.


und das ist noch gelinde ausgedrückt


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. April 2021)

............................................


----------



## Hecht32 (3. Mai 2021)

So ein Schmarn, das Angelboard war mal seriös! Jetzt ist es nur noch Werbung und Klatschpresse!


----------

